# Do you need pressure washing??



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, If you need pressure washing I highly recommend Cory Butt. His company name is *CNL Ultimate Pressure Washing*. Free Estimates and affordable pricing. Commercial and Residential service available. Driveways, Sidewalks, Decks, Houses, Buildings, Trailers, Boats, Fences, Etc... Give him a call 334-437-4927 or [email protected] _*SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!!!!!:thumbup:*_


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this guy local to pensacola with an area code of 334???


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes. He is.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad it worked out for ya Cory


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wanted to let everyone know that I hired Cory to do some pressure washing at my house. He showed up exactly when he said he would, did a great job, and charged me a reasonable fee. He then let me know he was a painter by trade so he took care of a few things - exactly on time, charged a fair price and did a great job. I would highly recommend him.


----------

